# default settings when registering



## angramainyu (Jan 8, 2002)

When I registered, the default for email notification (when someone replies to a thread you've posted to) is on.  I know I can (and did) change it to off, but can we make the default off?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

I'll check.  I don't recall seeing that option, though.


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 9, 2002)

Don't worry if you can't, it's not a big issue by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Jan 9, 2002)

It is there, I turned it to off, also, seems odd that it should be on by default. Some poor schmuck is going to get a whole lot of emails he didn't expect...


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 9, 2002)

Am I glad I read this thread...

No one likes being a shmuck 

Ancalagon


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

/me razes his hand for being a scmuck.

If not for this thread I would be getting a few unexpected e-mails.

If this option cannot be automaticlay change to no. I have a sugestion for the first sticky thread. Warn people of this ahead of time to save headaches from the whiners down the line.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

I saw that feature when registering, and I didn't turn it off; I figured that my e-mail account can take it if I clear it regularly, and it's surely a nice reminder of what threads I've posted to in the last couple days. 

Come to think of it, I should check my mail; I'm sure at least one thread I've posted to has gotten a few replies... 

Also, I think I'll go and turn it off now - this is one e-mail _per reply_, right?


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm tempted to spam this thread


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

That's strange... I checked my mail, and there was absolutely nothing from these boards. Hmm... Maybe I've misremembered and turned the feature off after all? I'll have to go and check that...

And It's - aren't you alyways?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

Now that's strange: I checked it, and the feature was on, but I still haven't gotten any e-mails. Maybe there is a delay of a few hours...?


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 10, 2002)

I don't think Morrus has the email server up and running yet.

Now, off to do some grocery shopping. . .

Anyone need anything?


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 10, 2002)

A couple of beers please.

And Morrus is indeed having problems with the mailing-part (see the "old" boards)


----------



## Darkness (Jan 10, 2002)

Well, that's cleared up, then.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 10, 2002)

Tacos!


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

I figured that I wouldn't be getting that many private messages, so I left the e-mail notification on.  Of course, some other beautiful little woman might want to avoid having people contact her and would probably turn off all private messages, e-mail contacts and everything else that might let a boardmember get a hold of her.


----------

